# Looking for...



## wolfenden (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm looking for websites that have recipes of dishes from all over the world. I looked at sites such as cooks.com, but they don't have very many things that I'm looking for there. I'm trying to do something different at my restaurant, and feature worldly daily specials.(tomorrow and the next day I am doing some Peruvian dishes). I'm looking for stuff that may be a little more obscure. Tongan dishes, Zaire dishes, etc. If anyone knows some good places to look, that would be a great help. Cheers!


----------



## romany123 (Jul 14, 2006)

Wolfenden

What a difficult post to reply to, I can't think of anything more difficult than a restaurant with no particular theme to work to.
I do understand the need to ring the changes, but unfortunately it's not quite as simple as saying, well tomorrow we will have a Russian dish on the menu.
You can buy cookbooks, and look at websites for recipes from Afghanistan, to Timbuktu. I think it is more important to understand the authenticity and nuances of the dish you are going to prepare.

I am sorry if I sound negative, and perhaps got hold of the wrong end of the stick.
Perhaps you can explain in a little more detail the reasoning behind your question, and what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Wolfenden,

I don't know how hard you have looked. You could, as Romany implies, do a series of searches based on country of origin. That is: Seneglese Recipes, Korean Recipes, Turkish Recipes, Micronesian Recipes.

But a simple google under the phrase International Recipes yields dozens and dozens of possibilities.


----------



## rokoroko (Jul 17, 2007)

video recipes from all the world

icooking.tv


----------



## youcook (Dec 25, 2007)

check out watchacook and youcookforus dot com


----------



## grandmasterd (May 14, 2008)

Try" Recipes from food down under.com" it has everything.:chef:


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I remember seeing this exact same recipe for Tongan Lau Lau in the newspaper years ago.
(Unfortunately, the Honolulu Advertiser's website search engine stinks.)

I even remember making that Lupulu recipe from the article. It was fun, and I had no idea what I was doing. It tasted good to me, I guess, after all I am familiar with what Hawaiian Laulau tastes like.

I relate this to how my girlfriend--born and raised in Thailand, must feel when she sees somebody attempt to make Thai food using ingredients or techniques that simply should not be.

I think this might be what romany123 is getting at.


----------

